# Scores for First Leg of IBO Heartland Shootout



## hoyt1969 (Sep 27, 2004)

I'd like to thank everyone who came to the shoot, and made this another successful shoot. Golden Arrow is have some trouble with there web site, so in an effort to get the scores out to everyone, I have posted them here.

See you all at Atlantic.


----------



## fihnfool-3 (May 21, 2005)

Hey Todd great shooting! Great to see Pearson take the top two spots!!! See ya at Atlantic.


----------



## 3dbowhunter (Jun 4, 2003)

where did you get the results?i didn't see them posted on golden arrows site yet.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

are those the official scores ? 
the wind was really brutal for me.. :embara: 
congrats to those that shot very well... 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## BAYOUBENGALS (Jan 15, 2003)

It was an excellent shoot, wind and rain sat am was a pain. I had a lot of fun, and really liked the course layout. just need to pay attention and make sure my arrow is always on my rest.


----------



## hoyt1969 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Scores*

Yes, these are the official scores, they have not been posted to the GAAC website yet due to some problems with the web site.


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*Kudos Golden Archers!*

Again a fine job done by the club. They cut some new ranges, used the terrain and landscape to mix-it-up (or should I say mix ME up ).

Only thing missing was those wonderful steak sandwiches from last year:tongue:


----------



## tctmy3sons (May 30, 2006)

the shoot was great,windy but everybody has to shoot it.i'm happy with a 3rd coming out of there in hc and try to catch them by st joe


----------



## trs8804 (Jan 31, 2005)

That was definatly a great shoot. I know now to bring an extra release. I bought the stan super x saturday and found out sunday about target #2 that it was all messed up. When I was drawing back it would just go off and it was very inconsistent. But I got it sent back to stan and we'll see. Hopefully I'll show a better standing the 2nd leg and hopefully my release will work. :wink:


----------



## sdh305 (Dec 24, 2004)

Help!!!!!!!! My dad (Stan Harmon Sr) is listed under mbr, But he shot mbf. So that means he won Who do I contact


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

i also see a score on there that isnt correct . 
i sent a email to Golden Arrow.

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

Great shoot guys,as always!
One question though........could you pick a weekend when the wind dont blow 40mph next year?lol:wink:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Stealthman said:


> Great shoot guys,as always!
> One question though........could you pick a weekend when the wind dont blow 40mph next year?lol:wink:



Ahh the wind is good man!!! You still up for St Joe?? Let me know...Easton94


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

Yes,I plan on being in St.Joe........sure like to hook up with ya there!
What are you shooting now?

Jerry


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

*Help me understand...*

If this is an IBO event how is there a 390 post on the MBO where I am the total possible is a 30 target course with total possible 333??

Just curious...

Thanks,

John


----------



## BAYOUBENGALS (Jan 15, 2003)

TX, it is a world qaulifier with 40 targets possible score is 440.


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

BAYOUBENGALS said:


> TX, it is a world qaulifier with 40 targets possible score is 440.


Ahhhh thanks BayouBengals.....I appreciate that. Obviously I have never shot a world qualifier. Thanks for the info.

John


----------



## fihnfool-3 (May 21, 2005)

Cant wait till St Joe to redeem myself! Todd P, ya going?


----------



## bux n dux (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm pretty sure he's going. We'll probably be at Big Indian this Sunday, and definately at Atlantic next Sunday..


----------



## fihnfool-3 (May 21, 2005)

I am in Iowa this weekend. I shot BI last month with Jerry and it was a HOOT! It was plenty challenging.
Maybe you guys can shoot Atlantic on Sat and we can shoot together? It would be fun to shoot head to head!


----------



## bux n dux (Dec 9, 2005)

Depends on work. I'll probably have to work Saturday and if Todd has to work he won't get off until Sat. morning.


----------



## hoyt1969 (Sep 27, 2004)

*Updated Scores*

Sorry all, there were a couple of shooters who got put in the wrong class. Their scores have been updated. Please see the attached updated scores.


----------



## sdh305 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thank you very much:thumbs_up


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*Ibo Heartland Shootout*

Sure The Shoot Was Tough, Gaac Is Always Tough. I Enjoyed It But For The Wind It Stunk. Hopefully Atlantic's Shoot Will Be Decent To Us All. It's Pretty Tough Too. Good Shooting To Everyone.


----------



## huntelk (Jan 11, 2004)

*That's awesome, I moved up from 3rd to 2nd!*

Nice surprize for a Friday afternoon:banana:


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

huntelk said:


> Nice surprize for a Friday afternoon:banana:


Im right behind you.I shot first half 1 down and shot second half 23 down.Thats what I get for shooting a 3d on sat and shooting again on sunday not use to it.Maybe I'll bounce back in second leg??????????Was it hot and windy??????


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Stealthman said:


> Yes,I plan on being in St.Joe........sure like to hook up with ya there!
> What are you shooting now?
> 
> Jerry


Still shootin the ol 04 PSE Primos, it'll be a while before I get a new one I imagine!! It does me good though, I am thinking of getting the riser powdercoated black, that'll make it seem new!! Easton94


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

EASTON94 said:


> Still shootin the ol 04 PSE Primos, it'll be a while before I get a new one I imagine!! It does me good though, I am thinking of getting the riser powdercoated black, that'll make it seem new!! Easton94


 Im going to "Play it by ear" as far as which day to shoot,see what the weather is doing.......just as soon not shoot in 40mph winds again! 
(I gettin an umbrella)lol

Jerry


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Stealthman said:


> Im going to "Play it by ear" as far as which day to shoot,see what the weather is doing.......just as soon not shoot in 40mph winds again!
> (I gettin an umbrella)lol
> 
> Jerry


The St Joe shoot is not a for sure for me, but I am going to try and make it...Easton94


----------



## hoyt1969 (Sep 27, 2004)

WOW - SDH305!! Just heard your score from Atlantic. A 40 point turn around from the Omaha shoot. Congrats!! 

Heard you and your dad shot together. How did he do?


----------



## sdh305 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks hoyt1969, I had some real yardage problems at Omaha, but I have been working on them nonstop since, and it is really helping! My dad was doing good until the last 10 targets then he fell apart. He ended up with a 330 something.


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*Heartland Ibo Shoot 2nd Leg Results*

THE SCORES ARE POSTED ON OUR WEBSITE.
www.thecybersolution.com/aa/results.htm
thanks for attending.


----------



## sdh305 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thank you for getting the results up quickly.


----------

